# drivers licence



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi guys have read a lot of old posts about drivers licence can i just confirm what i have read in case there have been any recent changes.

I do not need to change my uk euro, photo licence for a spanish licence.

I do not need a medical until i am 45.

If i need a medical, who do i give a medicial certificate to.

I can renew my photo card as long as i have a uk address.

Thanks guys, my uk photo licence is due to expire in april so if i have to change it now is the best time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

chris said:


> Hi guys have read a lot of old posts about drivers licence can i just confirm what i have read in case there have been any recent changes.
> 
> I do not need to change my uk euro, photo licence for a spanish licence.
> 
> ...


Chris, theres a thread lower in the page entitled drivers licences, which was just being discussed.

Ys to everything, apart from you need a medical every 10 years before you reach 45. You keep your medical certificate with your driving documents once you have it, in case you are asked for it.


----------

